# Steelhead Spot Friday



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey Guys, been doing all my Steelhead fishing in Michigan so far this year. Been reading the Steelhead posts for Erie tribs over the last month and I finally have some time off from work tomorrow. Looking for any suggestions as to which sites within a 2 hr. drive of Toledo you might feel would be worth it based on current conditions and the cold front moving in today and tomorrow. Not asking for honey holes just basic ideas (i.e. Vermillion, Huron etc). I'm fishing from shore/piers, no boat. Any suggestions or ideas would be appreciated. Just trying to maximize my time given the drive/distance. Thanks!!!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

try the lake. no rain lately to move them in.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Ray, the fishing is downright on fire out east. I can't speak for the v or rocky bc I haven't fished them yet but if you can make your way to the grand or connie it's the worth the trip.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Rickerd, thanks for the reply but I was looking for a bit more info than that like at least town. it's a big lake LOL! Also I don't have a boat. thanks!!


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Go to harbor bait and tackle on the grand and see don. He will point you in the right direction


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I wouldn't try the lake with the cold front. It's going to be churned up and pretty windy.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks guys for all the intel. Looks like I might be better off saving my trip over there until next week when weather stabilizes again. I have some time on Wednesday next week so will give it a shot then. Thanks again for the quality intel, much appreciated!!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Don't give up too soon. The east rivers are producing. The nastier the better in my opinion in the rivers.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

KTkiff said:


> Don't give up too soon. The east rivers are producing. The nastier the better in my opinion in the rivers.


Thanks KT, maybe I will cruise over that way tomorrow and wet a line or two since I have the time! Thanks!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm with KT, the nastier the better. It keeps a lot of people off of the rivers.

Wes


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm with KT, the nastier the better. It keeps a lot of people off of the rivers.

Wes


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Steelhead prefer cool water and don't slow down much until the water is under 35 deg. I think river fish are less affected by weather fronts


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks again guys for all your input. I especially like Steelhaulers comment about fewer people fishing, that always works for me, LOL!!! Will keep you guys posted as I do some fish hunting over the next week or so. Thanks again and Merry Christmas to everyone! Hope you all have a blessed Christmas season with your families and you all get stockings full of your favorite fishing gear and accessories!!!!!


----------



## 1morecast (Jun 13, 2007)

look up the ODNR website, river maps are there for all steelhead streams in ohio that are stocked, stay low and you'll do great.


----------

